# Onkyo Preamp



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Justed ordered the Onkyo PR-SC5508 preamp. Really excited about this gear. Looking forward to Lossless audio and Audyssey xt32. I have a 7.2 setup and use an Emotiva XPA-3 for the SVS MTS-01's/MCS-01 (mains and centre) and I will replace my Pioneer VSX-84TXSi avr that supports the SVS MBS-01 (side /back surrounds). I will probably get an Emotiva XPA-5 for the surrounds.
Can't wait for the new setup.

I have some old Mirage Inceiling omnican speakers that have not been used for a few years but are still sitting on the ceiling. Should I incorporate the L/R speakers ceiling speakers to give me height channels? My gut tells me due to the different speakers characteristics between SVS and Mirage to avoid this and stick with the 7.2 setup. 

Note: If I were to go with height channels I would need 2 additional XPA-3's to give me 9 channels and forgo the XPA-5

Your thoughts


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> Justed ordered the Onkyo PR-SC5508 preamp. Really excited about this gear. Looking forward to Lossless audio and Audyssey xt32. I have a 7.2 setup and use an Emotiva XPA-3 for the SVS MTS-01's/MCS-01 (mains and centre) and I will replace my Pioneer VSX-84TXSi avr that supports the SVS MBS-01 (side /back surrounds). I will probably get an Emotiva XPA-5 for the surrounds.
> Can't wait for the new setup.
> 
> I have some old Mirage Inceiling omnican speakers that have not been used for a few years but are still sitting on the ceiling. Should I incorporate the L/R speakers ceiling speakers to give me height channels? My gut tells me due to the different speakers characteristics between SVS and Mirage to avoid this and stick with the 7.2 setup.
> ...


Hello,
The 5508 is a great SSP that offers all of the important Features and represents fantastic value. I would definitely incorporate the Mirages as either Height or Width Channels. I have been far more impressed with DSX than I have using more than 2 speakers in the back of the Room.

You might want to consider used Marantz's MA-700 or MA-500 Monoblocks instead of adding XPA-3's. I used MA-700's for a few years and they really are stellar value and had no problem driving Martin Logan Electrostats even. I would recommend the 700, but the 500 would work fine as well. The only caveat is they do not accept Spade Connectors. Bare Wire, Pins, or Bananas only need apply.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The 5508 is a great SSP that offers all of the important Features and represents fantastic value. I would definitely incorporate the Mirages as either Height or Width Channels. I have been far more impressed with DSX than I have using more than 2 speakers in the back of the Room.
> 
> You might want to consider used Marantz's MA-700 or MA-500 Monoblocks instead of adding XPA-3's. I used MA-700's for a few years and they really are stellar value and had no problem driving Martin Logan Electrostats even. I would recommend the 700, but the 500 would work fine as well. The only caveat is they do not accept Spade Connectors. Bare Wire, Pins, or Bananas only need apply.
> ...


Hi Jack
Ok so maybe I need to take another look at DSX. If I proceed down this road I will take your advice look for a reconditioned mono block locally and avoid some extra costs.

I contacted Chris at Audyssey and he indicated that multi eq would help in improving audio inconsistencies between SVS/Mirage speakers but it won't be perfect. He added the audible difference would be negligible. So this is good news.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is very cool that you got to speak with the Co-Founder of Audyssey. Given the application of Heights and Wides, the combination of Audyssey and what material they are going to be outputting should not present any issues about Timbre Matching. I am really excited for you and think you are going to love the Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is very cool that you got to speak with the Co-Founder of Audyssey. Given the application of Heights and Wides, the combination of Audyssey and what material they are going to be outputting should not present any issues about Timbre Matching. I am really excited for you and think you are going to love the Onkyo.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack

I wish I could say I talked to Chris but we just exchanged emails through the Audyssey website. It would be cool to be on his short list of personal contacts on the Audyssey hotline but no such luck. Sorry to disappoint.

Yes looks like timber matching should not be a major issue so I will see if I can get a used mono block amp locally.

This will be my introduction to "separates" so really excited about this and everything I have read about the 5508 is very positive so I am looking forrward to the improvement its going to make . Quickly running out of room in the tech rack for more boxes. Had the Pioneer VSX-84TXSi for 5 years and will continue to use it upstairs as part of a 2 channel bedroom setup. 

I plan on including my AS-EQ1 as part of the home theatre setup. The Audyssey folks told me it is redundant while others have said it will maintain tighter control over my dual PB13 Ultras compared to XT32. They are both XT based so in theory there should be no difference although I can measure 32 positions with the sub EQ vs 8 with XT32 unless I get the pro version. The AS-EQ1 has done an amazing job but I will let my ears be the judge and test both with and without the AS-EQ1.

Stayed tuned more to come


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I shall look forward to new dispatches.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's the latest. The Emotiva xpa-5 should be delivered tomorrow. No update on the 5508. Last I heard it would be delivered late this week. That update is about a week old. I have started the pre work and am organizing the equipment rack layout and trying to get the wiring organized. The wiring is a bit of a mess so now is a good time to fix that.

More to come


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is always nice to have the time to get everything in order to complete your HT. I really do look forward to your findings on the HT once it all comes together. I hope the XPA-5 brings you years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is always nice to have the time to get everything in order to complete your HT. I really do look forward to your findings on the HT once it all comes together. I hope the XPA-5 brings you years of sonic bliss.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack
I added an xpa-3 last year as I damaged a tweeter that I attributed to the Pioneer VSX-84TXSi not providing enough power. It made a huge difference to my mains/ctr channel and sounded fantastic so I look forward to the addition of the xpa-5. I am also adding a UPA-1 for the remaining channel to give me 9 channels in total to take advantage of DSX.

I am trying to complete this upgrade in an organized manner and right now I have some time before the gear arrives so I want to take advantage of it. 

Stayed tuned


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Please believe.


----------



## stenizo (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Dwight,

Where did you order the 5508 from? I'm interested in the unit.

Incorporating the AS-EQ1 will make a big difference because of the 32 positions provided for sub equalization. I am currently using it with Denon 4311CI.

Regards.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

stenizo said:


> Hey Dwight,
> 
> Where did you order the 5508 from? I'm interested in the unit.
> 
> ...


I ordered the 5508 from http://www.electronicsforless.ca/
Yeah really excited about this unit hope to receive this week. I have already installed the xpa-5 and upa-1 and including the xpa-3 I already have that gives me the 9 channels I'm look for.
I will certainly incorporate the AS-EQ1 as it gives me more flexibility.


provide a review once I install it and get comfortable with all the features.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Just found out the Onkyo 5508 should be here tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## stenizo (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats!

Please report back with a review. Looking foward to reading your impression and assessment.

Sam


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The day wasn't suppose to turn out like this. The 5508 was delivered today but malfunctioned when I was going through the setup process. When I hit setup on the 5508 remote the XPA-5 amp went into protection mode. I replaced the cables but got the same response. Contacted Emotiva and they thought there was a ground issue in the preamp. I got flashing red led's on channel 3/4/5.I also contacted Onkyo and they told me to go through a soft reboot process.
Basically disconnect all inputs and speakers for an hour and then reconnect power cord and turn volume to max for 15 minutes if ok then turn volume to minimum and reconnect all inputs. Long story short no change the amp went back into protection mode. 

I contacted the supplier and they are going to deliver to me another preamp tomorrow and we will do the exchange. I feel confident that the preamp is the problem as both companies suggested it was but I hope I am not overlooking something.

Ayn thoughts??


----------



## stenizo (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you'd have a better day tomorrow, Dwight.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> The day wasn't suppose to turn out like this. The 5508 was delivered today but malfunctioned when I was going through the setup process. When I hit setup on the 5508 remote the XPA-5 amp went into protection mode. I replaced the cables but got the same response. Contacted Emotiva and they thought there was a ground issue in the preamp. I got flashing red led's on channel 3/4/5.I also contacted Onkyo and they told me to go through a soft reboot process.
> Basically disconnect all inputs and speakers for an hour and then reconnect power cord and turn volume to max for 15 minutes if ok then turn volume to minimum and reconnect all inputs. Long story short no change the amp went back into protection mode.
> 
> I contacted the supplier and they are going to deliver to me another preamp tomorrow and we will do the exchange. I feel confident that the preamp is the problem as both companies suggested it was but I hope I am not overlooking something.
> ...


Hello,
Honestly this is the first time I have ever read of any of the Onkyo SSP's causing an Amplifier to go into Protection and I have been following them from multiple Websites for years. Regardless, I am truly sorry this has occurred and hope an new one rectifies it.

Have you hooked up the Emotiva to another AVR or SSP since the event with the Onkyo? Also, when not hooked up to anything does the Emo power up?
JJ


----------



## stenizo (Feb 2, 2011)

I remember when I still had an Emo UPA-7, I had a similar experience with the amp going on protected mode with one channel flashing. It turned out the speaker connected to that channel had a frayed wire causing a short.

I'm not saying this is the case here but it's worth a check just to make sure.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Honestly this is the first time I have ever read of any of the Onkyo SSP's causing an Amplifier to go into Protection and I have been following them from multiple Websites for years. Regardless, I am truly sorry this has occurred and hope an new one rectifies it.
> 
> Have you hooked up the Emotiva to another AVR or SSP since the event with the Onkyo? Also, when not hooked up to anything does the Emo power up?
> JJ


HI Jack
I connected the Emotiva to the Pioneer a few days ago before I received the SSP just to make sure the amp was working and I connected the speakers and the amp was working fine. After the protection mode problem was identified I disconnected the amp and powered it up and let it sit for an hour with no issues. I let it sit for an hour make sure there were no ventilation issues.

Hopefully this will be resolved when the replacement SSP arrives today.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

stenizo said:


> I remember when I still had an Emo UPA-7, I had a similar experience with the amp going on protected mode with one channel flashing. It turned out the speaker connected to that channel had a frayed wire causing a short.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the case here but it's worth a check just to make sure.


I will certainly check all the speaker connections again later day. I am using Monster "quick connect" banana clips. They all look ok but I will check again.

The weird thing about this is first channel 2 shut down and then after repeating the process it was channel 2 /4 /5. Something strange going on


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dwight, you might want to snip the ends off the Speaker Cables on all Channels and reconnect the Bananas. Even though oxidation is reduced when connecting Bare Wire to Bananas, it still occurs unless using Preterminated Cables.

I hope everything works like a charm today. I know how frustrating it is to have a killer new SSP and then find you are not able to immediately use it. I Pray this is the last hiccup you will have.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the 5508. I have been waiting for the Audiolab 8200AP, however the Onkyo has caught my eye with its XT32 capabilities.

I wander how it sounds with 2 channel music??


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I had a slight problem where if I moved my miniDSP even the slightest amount the amp would go into protective mode with the center's tweeter channel lighting up. I replaced the RCA cable going from the miniDSP to the amp channel and it went away! I never had such an experience with an RCA cable. The one I replaced was a cheap one that came with the miniDSP and I replaced it with one that had heavier construction.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Dwight, you might want to snip the ends off the Speaker Cables on all Channels and reconnect the Bananas. Even though oxidation is reduced when connecting Bare Wire to Bananas, it still occurs unless using Preterminated Cables.
> 
> I hope everything works like a charm today. I know how frustrating it is to have a killer new SSP and then find you are not able to immediately use it. I Pray this is the last hiccup you will have.
> ...


Well everything did work like a charm today. The replacement 5508 was delivered yesterday and it was up and running in 20 minutes. I haven't had much time to familiarize myself with it but I managed to get it setup and ran xt32 for 8 measurement positions. From a convenience perspective I really like that Audyssey built in the spl meter to set the output of my dual pb13 ultras to 75 db prior to running Audyssey. I didn't have to setup my spl to get to the 75db .Nice touch. 
After I ran Audyssey I manually set the xo to 80 hz and the back surrounds & height channels to 90 hz hz. I set the LPF to 120 hz. I made sure that the initiail xo settings that Audyssey suggested were all below what I manually set them to subsequently. I read somewhere if you go lower there may not be filters for the manual settings. 
The Audyssey suggested trim settings for the subs was minus 3.0 db for both. I left them unchanged just to hear what they sounded like. I fully expected to change the trim back to zero or more figuring minus 3.0 db wasn't going to do it for me. So far I am very happy with the LFE at the suggested setting. It sounds well balanced and is not localized but will shake the room when required. I quickly demo'd WOTW BD just to get a sense of what changes I could detect. I am on cloud nine. I cannot believe the difference. I am astonished hearing so much more detail then I did before. All channels seem much more lively and dynamic especially the surrounds with alot more clarity. My wife who does not pay allot of attention to the audio side of things commented on how much better the HT sounded.

Over the next few days when I have more time I will provide a more detailed review. My initial opinion is the 5508 is a first rate piece of gear providing me with astonishing results.

More to come


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

That is awesome and I am so glad it is working well for you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Prior to running Audyssey xt32 on the 5508 I set all channels to 75 db.I checked all channels after Audyssey
and each chennel is about 71 db Should I change ll channels back to 75db by adjusting the channel trim?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Audyssey has always done the same thing when I run it. I always recalibrate all Channels to 75db's with the exception of the Subwoofer which I set to 80db's. The past 2 Onkyo's I have Owned have set all the Speakers far lower than 75db's and I have always adjusted that and set the crossover for all speakers to 80hz even though Audyssey sets them much lower.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Audyssey has always done the same thing when I run it. I always recalibrate all Channels to 75db's with the exception of the Subwoofer which I set to 80db's. The past 2 Onkyo's I have Owned have set all the Speakers far lower than 75db's and I have always adjusted that and set the crossover for all speakers to 80hz even though Audyssey sets them much lower.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yeah when I look at the post audyssey calibration results, levels on all channels have been negatively adjusted so of course I am not going to see 75db. I should have realized that. I read some of the FAQ's on the Audyssey site and looks like MultEQ room correction filters won't be affected with me tweeking each channels to get back to 75db and 80db for the subs. I am using a checkmate 130 spl meter and it can be used for full range measurements so I will make the necessary adjustments


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dwight, indeed raising the Channel Levels to 75db's will not affect the Audyssey Calibration. Also, under the Speaker Setup Menu, change the LPF of LFE from the default 80hz to 120hz.

Why Onkyo sets it at 80 has baffled many. Note, this has nothing to do with your Speaker/Subwoofer Crossover.
It is just the LFE Channel can start at 120hz and if set to 80hz, you could be missing information. Some DVD/BD's have the LFE start at 80hz, but many start at 120hz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Jack
I have raised the channel levels back to 75db. I had already adjusted the LPF to 120hz but appreciate the reminder. I believe I have everything pretty well dialed in to my liking. The audio I am experiencing now is so much better then before. Its cleaner / clearer and not as laid back and the bass is tight. I feel the Onkyo is more forward and much more detailed than the Pioneer and I prefer it this way. The Xt32 and Dyn EQ really augments the experience, IMO.
Had the SSP and Emotiva's running for10 hours today and the ssp was pretty warm to the touch. Perhaps I should install some fans to move the air. Also noticed a clicking noise and is audible every time you switch processing modes. My equipment rack is not in the HT so not a big issue. Not sure if I need a firmware upgrade as the upgrade date on the Onkyo site is dated 11/10/10. I am assuming I already have this update loaded as I just received the ssp. I better check this a bit further.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Dwight Angus said:


> Thanks Jack
> I have raised the channel levels back to 75db. I had already adjusted the LPF to 120hz but appreciate the reminder. I believe I have everything pretty well dialed in to my liking. The audio I am experiencing now is so much better then before. Its cleaner / clearer and not as laid back and the bass is tight. I feel the Onkyo is more forward and much more detailed than the Pioneer and I prefer it this way. The Xt32 and Dyn EQ really augments the experience, IMO.
> Had the SSP and Emotiva's running for10 hours today and the ssp was pretty warm to the touch. Perhaps I should install some fans to move the air. Also noticed a clicking noise and is audible every time you switch processing modes. My equipment rack is not in the HT so not a big issue. Not sure if I need a firmware upgrade as the upgrade date on the Onkyo site is dated 11/10/10. I am assuming I already have this update loaded as I just received the ssp. I better check this a bit further.


Hi Dwight.

Are you still using your Svs EQ-AS-EQ1 for the sub's EQ?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

magicj1 said:


> Hi Dwight.
> 
> Are you still using your Svs EQ-AS-EQ1 for the sub's EQ?


Hi Will

I have not yet reconnected the AS-EQ1 as I am still comparing Audyssey's xt32 bass management effectiveness with my dual pb13 ultras and only 8 measurement positions vs the sub EQ with 32 available measurement positions. So far I am very impressed with xt32 as I do not detect a low frequency performance gap between the two. Ideally I would prefer more measurement positions as 8 is tight unless you go with the pro version. I measured the front 3 seats at ear height and then 2 feet forward of the front 3 seats and with only 2 remaining positions I measured the space between seats 1 & 2 and then 2 &3 at ear height in the 2nd row of seats. I would have preferred to have the ability to also measure the rear row seated positions as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> Thanks Jack
> I have raised the channel levels back to 75db. I had already adjusted the LPF to 120hz but appreciate the reminder. I believe I have everything pretty well dialed in to my liking. The audio I am experiencing now is so much better then before. Its cleaner / clearer and not as laid back and the bass is tight. I feel the Onkyo is more forward and much more detailed than the Pioneer and I prefer it this way. The Xt32 and Dyn EQ really augments the experience, IMO.
> Had the SSP and Emotiva's running for10 hours today and the ssp was pretty warm to the touch. Perhaps I should install some fans to move the air. Also noticed a clicking noise and is audible every time you switch processing modes. My equipment rack is not in the HT so not a big issue. Not sure if I need a firmware upgrade as the upgrade date on the Onkyo site is dated 11/10/10. I am assuming I already have this update loaded as I just received the ssp. I better check this a bit further.


Hello,
I should have put a disclaimer that you probably knew about the LPF of LFE Setting amigo. As for clicking, while I think a Firmware might help, I am not sure if it will completely banish all Relay Switching. 

I will say the 3007 I have is more quiet than my 875 was and the 5508 and 3007 are closely related. Regardless, the Onkyo/Integra is still in a class of its own. Several years later, there is still not an SSP that comes close to the Onkyos for offering cutting edge Technologies for a reasonable price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Jack
I contacted the Onkyp folks and they confirmed all current firmware upgrades were already loaded into the 5508 prior to me taking delivery. The clicking from relay switching is not a big deal as my equip rack is not in the HT and therefore not a distraction


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While the Onkyo's tend to be more audible, my prior Denons and 5000 Dollar Pioneer VSX-49 all made sounds when switching from 2.0 Source Material to 5.1. It just has never bothered me and there are ways to make it occur as little as possible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

magicj1 said:


> I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the 5508. I have been waiting for the Audiolab 8200AP, however the Onkyo has caught my eye with its XT32 capabilities.
> 
> I wander how it sounds with 2 channel music??


I don't listen to allot of 2 channel music but last night I had an opportunity and it completely caught me by surprise. For the next 2 hours I sat there stunned at how good this sounded. Voices and mid range tones sounded clear and crisp without any muddiness. Sub frequencies were tight and well balanced. 
I am listening to tones I probably did not hear clearly before. I am no expert but my ears don't lie. As mentioned before the audio with the 5508 is slightly forward sounding without being harsh or fatiguing and I prefer it this way. Audio improvement is probably due to increased filter resolution in the main channels as xt32/dynamic eq are engaged in 2 channel audio.

This ssp is certainly a step up in performance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Though I just got my 3007 about 6 Months ago, I am really thinking of getting a different AVR/SSP. It is insane that I have always used AVR's for SSP's as I have been using outboard amplification for all channels for around a decade.

The primary reason for wanting to do this is XT32. It blows my mind that it offers a great deal more Processing Power while not placing more demands on the DSP's that power the AVR/SSP's. It is why Denon is able to offer XT32 as an upgrade on their 3 year old AVR-5308 without having to modify the Architecture.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Dwight Angus said:


> I don't listen to allot of 2 channel music but last night I had an opportunity and it completely caught me by surprise. For the next 2 hours I sat there stunned at how good this sounded. Voices and mid range tones sounded clear and crisp without any muddiness. Sub frequencies were tight and well balanced.
> I am listening to tones I probably did not hear clearly before. I am no expert but my ears don't lie. As mentioned before the audio with the 5508 is slightly forward sounding without being harsh or fatiguing and I prefer it this way. Audio improvement is probably due to increased filter resolution in the main channels as xt32/dynamic eq are engaged in 2 channel audio.
> 
> This ssp is certainly a step up in performance.


Sounds good stuff Dwight. :T

It will be interesting to see if you decide to drop your svs sub eq back in your system, or you decide there is no need.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Though I just got my 3007 about 6 Months ago, I am really thinking of getting a different AVR/SSP. It is insane that I have always used AVR's for SSP's as I have been using outboard amplification for all channels for around a decade.
> 
> The primary reason for wanting to do this is XT32. It blows my mind that it offers a great deal more Processing Power while not placing more demands on the DSP's that power the AVR/SSP's. It is why Denon is able to offer XT32 as an upgrade on their 3 year old AVR-5308 without having to modify the Architecture.
> ...


Yeah the xt32 technology is really amazing. What do you have in mind an avr or ssp with xt32?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

magicj1 said:


> Sounds good stuff Dwight. :T
> 
> It will be interesting to see if you decide to drop your svs sub eq back in your system, or you decide there is no need.


Yeah I will probably drop the sub eq back in to do some comparisons. Right now xt32 is doing just fine


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> Yeah the xt32 technology is really amazing. What do you have in mind an avr or ssp with xt32?


Hello,
Either or I suppose. I have 9 Channels of outboard amplification so going with an SSP will present no problem.
I am tempted by the Denon AVR-4311 as it offers a Preamp Only Mode, XT32 and the ability to drive 11 Channels simultaneously. 

The SSP you are using would be perfect as well. It would definitely be between the Onkyo/Integra SSP or the 4311/A100 as it stands. I wish Yamaha did not stick with YPAO as the Avantage A300 is mighty nice and uses the HQV Vida Chipset which appears to be the followup to the Reon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Either or I suppose. I have 9 Channels of outboard amplification so going with an SSP will present no problem.
> I am tempted by the Denon AVR-4311 as it offers a Preamp Only Mode, XT32 and the ability to drive 11 Channels simultaneously.
> 
> ...


I am really glad I went with 9 channels externally driven. Big improvement. Last year I had to replace a damaged tweeter in Mts-01 as the Pioneer VSX-84TXSi didn't provide enough juice and caused distortion. Shouldn't have that problem again. 
A friend who is in the av business told me his next avr will be the 4311. He really like the xt32 and the 11 channels capability.


----------



## stenizo (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Dwight,

Any follow-up review of your 5508?

Sam


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

stenizo said:


> Hi Dwight,
> 
> Any follow-up review of your 5508?
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam

Sorry for the delay been very busy last few weeks. I hope to publish a follow-up review later this week.

cheers
Dwight


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been using the 5508 SSP for about a month and I continue to be impressed by its performance. 
I have decided not to include the AS-EQ1 in the setup as XT32 provides very good low frequency control. I find that measuring 8 positions according to the Audyssey recommended process gives me good bass management although for the back row of 3 seats i can only measure between the seats. Ideally I woiuld have preferred 10 available measurement positions but based on performance I am not complaining.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so happy you are pleased with its performance. It really is an awesome SSP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi JJ

I am so glad I went through this upgrade process. The 5508 and Emotiva amps has taken my HT to a different level.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dwight, you have an excellent HT that will bring you years of joy. Amplifiers make a huge difference in many instances. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

